# Llyn Eigiau Dam, Wales - June 2008



## double-six (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure whether this is really relevant on this forum so I understand if it gets deleted but thought I'd share it as its quite interesting.

This is the remains of the dam around Llyn Eigiau in north wales. In 1925 the dam failed flooding the village below killing 16 people. You can see where the dam broke down and it makes you think just how much water was contained within the walls!

More info can be found on Wikipedia at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolgarrog#Dam_Disaster

The break in the dam.


























The lake contained within the dam walls.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 14, 2008)

Interesting, don't seem thick enough to be a dam.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Jun 14, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Interesting, don't seem thick enough to be a dam.




It wasn't apparently  this tragedy resulted in new laws governing dam construction.

rd


----------



## nantyffin (Jul 30, 2008)

*Broken Dam wall*

What a great feature on the broken dam wall & what a fabulous web site.
Keep up the good work, I really enjoy reading about all your exploits.


----------

